# A tribute to the 15th anniversary of the death of a brilliant musician.



## Ryan (Dec 29, 2012)

It is 15 years to the day since we lost the very young yet talented Rob Pilatus of Milli Vanilli. It is with great sadness I purpose a toast to you Rob, cheers Rob. We will not forget you and your work will be passed down throughout the generations.

Please feel free to use this thread as a platform for leaving Rob messages

Thank you so much

Ryan O'Brian OBE


----------

